# help with startup script



## CNTnut (Apr 9, 2008)

How do I create a startup script without putting it in the startup folder?
I need to be able to put it in a Server 2003 folder that a windows XP user logs into.
how do i get the script in the users folder to autorun when they login?
If anybody knows how to do this, you are a God. and if you dont fully understand the question, I can explain it better If you ask. but for now, just how to make a BAT file that can start at windows startup. witout being in the startup folder. would they have to run it first or will it start by itself?


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

I might be wrong but from the way you describe a it Group Policy. Startup/Logon/Logoff/Shutdown script is what you want you can also assign scripts at user account level but I'd say GP is better.

Take a look at these for more info

http://windowsitpro.com/article/articleid/27330/adding-startup-scripts-to-gpos.html
http://www.rlmueller.net/LogonScriptFAQ.htm

If your working with Group Policy and you don't have it search for and download the GPMC.

If I've mistook the question or you need more let me know.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If this is a windows domain, this is just a basic login script function.


----------



## CNTnut (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't even know how to create a startup script\login script, i have looked for examples, but i think here is the best place to ask. how do I get a script to copy another file to the startup folder when the user runs it? that might be easier. but could somebody still give me both examples? (I would be using notepad for a .BAT)


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

Those links I posted were pretty straight-forward ideally Group Policy is the way to go. As for the batch file the easiest way would be a copy command, then copy the script links to C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup I *really* don't recommend doing it that way though.

Whats the end result your trying to achieve, whats the script got to do.


----------



## CNTnut (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the script I am trying to have startup on someone. where do I put the copy to startup command? in a different file like this: copy color.bat C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup?



> copy 0% color.bat
> start color.bat
> :A
> color a0
> ...


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

Okay, I still recommend domain integrated scripts and not copying stuff to the startup folder. What are you trying to do over all? whats the final goal?

This thread also comes to mind


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you are a domain admin you better learn real quick on how to setup login scripts. This should have been one of the first things you learned.

You should probably read up on this.
http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/Logon/logon_scripts.htm
http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/Logon/Logon_Script_Troubleshooting.htm


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Kirok said:


> whats the final goal?


It appears the goal is to put a command prompt window up that flashes multiple colors in an endless loop.

It would be more "useful" if you maximized the window, hid the commands, disabled break checking, and disallowed closing the window. That would make it impossible for that user to logon to the domain from any PC, and they would truly think they have a nasty virus. Of course, if you don't know what you are doing, you could make it impossible for _anyone_ to log onto the domain.

If this is a home network and you're pulling a prank on your roommate, that's one thing. If it's a work network, I hope your employer has a good sense of humor.

Jerry


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought it was for a prank or something dodgy, just wanted to make sure there wasn't a legitimate reason.


----------

